# Just seen



## PugIain

A van towing a Nurburgring Astra, going towards Porthmadog. Anyone on here? I was walking from Tremadog with the wife in the blue flowery shirt :wave:

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Derekh929

PugIain said:


> A van towing a Nurburgring Astra, going towards Porthmadog. Anyone on here? I was walking from Tremadog with the wife in the blue flowery shirt :wave:
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


Could it have been the AA:thumb:


----------



## Kerr

You've already upset Vauxhall and Audi drivers today. 

I'll have to raise my game to keep up. :lol:


----------



## PugIain

Kerr said:


> You've already upset Vauxhall and Audi drivers today.
> 
> I'll have to raise my game to keep up. :lol:


Don't tell the Vauxhall guy, but I'm looking at Insignias as a new motor. He'll be joining the others and putting me on his ignore list


----------



## Kerr

PugIain said:


> Don't tell the Vauxhall guy, but I'm looking at Insignias as a new motor. He'll be joining the others and putting me on his ignore list


Good looking car.

I had one for a while but didn't take to it too well.

The car had an irritating whistling noise around the windows at speed. The 2.0cdti engine was really poor too.

Far louder and intrusive than the 2009 Citroen C5 2.0hdi I had.

Fuel economy was poor too, so not sure of my lease car was a lemon.

I had lots of issues with the C5, but I always thought if they had been sorted it would have been a good car.

A bit soft, but a good mile muncher and very smooth. I also think as a saloon in the market it is, one of the better looking ones too.

Nice spec they look quite classy.

Thought it was going to be a C6?

Never driven one, but they are a bit bonkers and cheap these days.


----------



## PugIain

The only c6s I've seen about are the 2.7 hdi. I think the road tax is silly on them. Funnily enough I've seen 2 in wales since we've been here.


----------



## Derekh929

Kerr seems Pug man gunning for top spot , even Honda owners are not safe check the post a pic of your Honda thread:lol:


----------



## Kerr

Derekh929 said:


> Kerr seems Pug man gunning for top spot , even Honda owners are not safe check the post a pic of your Honda thread:lol:


He'll never out do me. He can join my team though. Me, you and him?

You take Shaun and we will get the rest.

I've even had threads created about me now.

Those pesky VAG drivers are too upset with me being honest.

They are good lads, just misguided. I'll save them one day.


----------



## 182_Blue

Dont think because you have hidden it in here that i cant see you. :wave:

Oh and for the record i have owned a BMW or two, as well as Renault, vauxhall, Ford, Peugeot, Mercedes, Seat, Fiat, Nissan ETC ETC, in fact before buying my current car i looked at buying a new BMW X3 but my neighbour got one as a company car therefore i didnt want to look like a copycat so i couldn't buy one.

Heres a snap of one just for you Kerr


----------



## PugIain

Shaun said:


> Oh and for the record i have owned a Peugeot


You crazy fool. I like how it's A Peugeot. Just the one 
I'm guessing no one is claiming the Welsh Astra. Saw another on the way home earlier too, although that one was moving under it's own steam. Never seen one, and I see 2 in 2 days!


----------



## 182_Blue

PugIain said:


> You crazy fool. I like how it's A Peugeot. Just the one


Well actually a 205 Gti, 306 diesel and a 307 diesel, to be fair though the latter two where company cars though.


----------



## Derekh929

Shaun said:


> Don think because you have hidden it in here that i cant see you. :wave:
> 
> Oh and for the record i have owned a BMW or two, as well as Renault, vauxhall, Ford, Peugeot, Mercedes, Seat, Fiat, Nissan ETC ETC, in fact before buying my current car i looked at buying a new BMW X3 but my neighbour got one as a company car therefore i didnt want to look like a copycat so i couldn't buy one.
> 
> Heres a snap of one just for you Kerr


X3 that would have been a big mistake if the last gen one, as for your list soon i will have had all but the Renault on your list:doublesho

Know that we are on this thread would you honestly by the S3 over the M135i with your own cash:lol:


----------



## Derekh929

Shaun said:


> Well actually a 205 Gti, 306 diesel and a 307 diesel, to be fair though the latter two where company cars though.


i had a 309gti after an e30 big mistake but great engine, and when first got a house and had a few points on license at time a 205:doublesho and not a gti:doublesho


----------



## Derekh929

Kerr said:


> He'll never out do me. He can join my team though. Me, you and him?
> 
> You take Shaun and we will get the rest.
> 
> I've even had threads created about me now.
> 
> Those pesky VAG drivers are too upset with me being honest.
> 
> They are good lads, just misguided. I'll save them one day.


What me part of this team never, i'm away to buy a **G car myself:lol: 
The showroom thread detail will be intresting


----------



## 182_Blue

Derekh929 said:


> X3 that would have been a big mistake if the last gen one, as for your list soon i will have had all but the Renault on your list:doublesho
> 
> Know that we are on this thread would you honestly by the S3 over the M135i with your own cash:lol:


X3 was the very latest one, as for the S3 and 135i, well i would have neither :wave:


----------

